

A quick history of why Asians wear surgical masks in public - known
http://qz.com/298938/shells-billion-dollar-legal-victory-signals-the-welcome-end-of-tax-terrorism-in-india/

======
rascalbrother
Where is this "A quick history of why Asians wear surgical masks in public"
article in the link? I couldn't find it.

I would guess the articles refers to the mostly the Chinese population where
air pollution is rampant.

